# Whiski Jack @ Snowbird



## 5399sheba (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone recently visited Whiski Jack @ Snowbird?  The messages concerning this resort are older and would like an updated version. We are planning to go later in the summer.  Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is a quote from the Whistler website


> Snowbird
> A deluxe property located in the Blackcomb Benchlands. Fabulous views from indoors or from your private sundeck. Lower level opens directly to underground garage. Use the free shuttle to whisk you to the lifts.
> 
> 
> ...


The timeshare is located in the area known as Blackcomb (or the upper village). Some timeshares in that area are very close to the blackcomb lifts, others (like snowbird) are a significant walk to the main areas of Whistler

All the TS/condos in that area are very nice but I haven't seen that TS before.

Hope that helps


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice property. One of the upper tier of Whiski Jack resorts.


----------

